# Gedankengänge Urheberrechte



## Leolost (13. Februar 2012)

Das Bild einiger Protestler vom 11.2. mit dem Schild &#8222;Ich bin kriminell" hat mich doch ins grübeln gebracht. Mal wieder eher gesagt, Wiki-leaks, buffed.de, Megaupload, jetzt Acta, man kommt aus dem Grübeln über dieses Thema ja praktisch nicht mehr heraus. 

 Habe ich mich Strafbar gemacht? Ich meine natürlich im Sinne von Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Nun ich bin &#8222;im Internet" groß geworden. Als Zocker angefangen mit Starcraft, damals in der Schule vor ~14 Jahren. (verflixt schon so lange her). Ich erinnere mich noch gut wie wir damals gebrannte CD´s auf dem Schulhof getauscht haben, das erste Filesharing. Das Internet war damals noch nicht so weit, 56k Modem, und in der Disketten Zeit waren wir noch nicht aktiv, die Zeit von Radio in verbindung mit einem Tonbandgerät habe ich nicht wirklich miterlebt. Rohlinge und vor allem Cd-brenner im Vergleich zu heute noch richtig teuer. Ich würde behaupten auf dem Schulhof eines Naturwissenschaftlichen Gymnasiums wurden schon vor damals (10-12 Jahren) ganz ordentliche Datenmengen an einem Tag &#8222;umgesetzt". Auf einigen broodwar LAN´s, haben wir die Hälfte der Zeit, die wir nicht über kabel gestolpert sind, damit verbracht Daten zu tauscht haben, oder hatten auf der ganzen Party, nur eine Original Starcraft Broodwar CD für 8 oder 10 Leute. 

 Heute wird natürlich viel mehr über das Internet getauscht, ich sage nur Oneclick Hoster, in Zeiten wo download raten von 3-4MB keine Ausnahme sind, sehr unkompliziert. Dabei ist jedem die rechtliche Grauzone bekannt. Niemand kann gegen Tausende Nutzer ermitteln. Der Anbieter kann natürlich sagen das er nur seine Serverleistung zur Verfügung stellt, mit den Inhalten aber nichts zu tun hat.

Halten wir fest ich habe mich damals, nach heutiger rechtslage, mit ziemlicher sicherheit Strafbar gemacht, und das möchte ich nochmal betonen, ich hatte keinerlei Unrechtsbewusstsein. Der Gedanke daran das mein tun strafbar war, kam erst mit nepstar und edonky in den Zeitungen. Das ist auch schon 8-10 Jahre her. 

 Heute bin ich natürlich was das Thema angeht sensibler, ich studiere ich an einer Angesehene Uni die bekannt ist für ihren, zum Thema passenden, Schwerpunkt. Nun 95% der Studenten, und Mitarbeiter haben immer eines der folgenden Geräte dabei: Smartphone, Laptop, Tablet Pc, Notebook, MP3 Player oder einfach USB Stick. Ich denke den Gedanken nicht weiter vertiefen, will ich doch niemanden einer Straftat bezichtigen, ich würde es so umschreiben, dass der Unterschied zu dem beschreibene Schuhlhof im alter der Beteiligten und der Technik liegt. 

 Was will ich mit diesem langen Text sagen? Ich möchte damit vor Augen führen, das alle Arten von Informationen, die sich in eine Datenform übertragen lassen: &#8222;Musik, Filme, Comics, Manga, Bücher..." und einmal veröffentlicht wurden, heute praktisch Allgemeingüter werden. 

 Ich übertreibe, natürlich, aber ich denke, das beschreibt, die Aktuelle Situation doch, ganz gut. Man muss kein Nerd sein um herauszufinden, dass die Masse an urheberrechtlich geschützten Daten, die täglich neu dazu kommt unfassbar groß ist, da reicht ein bisschen geduld und Google. Auch geschützte PC Spiele, sind oft nach wenigen, auf verschiedenen Seiten gecrackt zu haben. Jeder Kopierschutz ist in meinen Augen nur ein Spiel auf Zeit. Ich weiß wie nahe ich mit dieser These im Bereich von Anomynus bewege, oder den Piraten , daher möchte ich klarstellen, ich würde keine Strafteten für meine Politischen einstellungen begehen, auch bin ich politisch nicht ernsthaft aktiv (natürlich nehme ich mein Wahlrecht ernst, aber das wars auch). Bis jetzt hatte ich auch keine Probleme unter einen Leserbrief an die Lokalzeitung, zu dem Thema meinen Namen zu schrieben, ohne Maske. Noch habe ich auch keine Grund meine Identität zu verschleiern.

 Mit Blick auf die Entwicklung, in Richtung Kontrolle des Internets bekomme ich allerdings akut eine Gänsehaut. Nicht weil ich mich selbst im ziel sehe, ich bezweifle stark, das der nutzen von versuchen der Kontrollen wie jetzt neuerdings Acta.ich fürchte die so schön beschriebene &#8222;Datenkrake" die Informationen sammelt. Diese wütet ja schon jetzt, was man in den letzten tagen leist, ist furchterregend. ( Acta aber auch "Indect") Die Risiken des Missbrauchs solcher Datenmengen sind in meinen Augen zu groß, haben uns Hacker nicht immer wieder gezeigt das Daten nie wirklich sicher gespeichert sind? Jetzt reitet nicht auf Sony herum, ich würde behaupten das hätte Nintendo, oder Google auch passieren können, niemand ist immun gegen Sicherheitslücken im System, siehe Polizei NRW. Es würde doch am ehesten Bereiche wie, schutz von Privatsphäre, Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit treffen. Immerhin schmunzeln heute schon nicht mehr so viele wenn ich sage ich bin bewusst nicht bei Facebook, ein anderes Thema. Ach ja warum Poste ich das hier? Ich hatte diese Seite gerade offen, und da das Thema jeden Nutzer betriff, ist eine Internt Seite so gut wie die andere, und die Forensuche nach "urherberrecht" ergab kein passendes Thema.
 Mich würden ein paar andere Meinungen interessieren.


----------



## Lakor (13. Februar 2012)

Guter Beitrag, trifft meine Meinung gewissermaßen, NUR: Worauf willst du hinaus?

Du hast in vielen Punkten Recht, aber eine konkrete Frage finde ich hier nicht.

Klar ist der Schutz der Daten nicht gewährleistet und wird auch nie gewährleistet sein, aber was soll weiter dabei rum kommen? Ich bin auch gegen ACTA, aber was du mir jetzt sagen willst bleibt mir schleierhaft


----------



## tonygt (13. Februar 2012)

Also das erste Probleme was ich mit ACTA sehe ist unser derzeitiges Urheberrecht. Ich habe jetzt aus verschiedenen Quellen mitbekommen das unser derzeitige Urheberrecht nicht mehr angemessen ist. Wenn man den Wahrheitsgehalt von Horroszeanieren die derzeit mit ACTA herraufbeschworen einen gewisses richtigkeit zuspricht. Glaube ich durchaus das sich derzeit jeder in irgendeiner Art und Weise strafbar macht. Denn wenn schon das Teilen von einem Musik Video als Filesharing gilt, muss man sich die Frage stellen ob da nicht irgendetwas ziemlich veraltet ist. Das Urheberrecht ist meiner Meinung nach einfach unserer Entwicklung nicht mehr angemessen. Urheberrechtsfirmen merken derzeit das sie der Entwicklung hinterher sind und anstatt mit der Entwicklung zu gehen, versuchen sie lieber die Entwicklung zu stoppen oder sogar zurückzuwerfen. Ich denke das heutige Kultur vor allem Internetkultur mit Remixes, Fanarts, selbstgemachten Youtube Videos, dem Teilen von Musik usw.. In keinerlei Art und Weise mehr vereinbar ist mit dem Urheberrecht es gibt viele Künstler die notgedrungen davon leben das Urheberrecht zu verletzen und dadurch am Ende möglicherweise Berühmt werden. Ohne Frage gibt es auch Filesharing das einen großen Wirtschaftlichen schaden verursacht, was vor allem auf Computerspiele oder Filme die nicht im Kino laufen zutrifft. Da hier mehr oder weniger die einzige Einnahme Quelle, der direkte verkauf ist. Aber alles andere wie Musik, Fotografie, Kunst oder ähnliches leben mit vom Sharen im Internet.
Ein weitereres Probleme mit ACTA ist, wofür brauchen wir ein neues Gesetz das doch eigentlich nur egnau das machen soll was derzeit schon möglich ist. warum brauchen wir ein neues Gesetz wenn es derzeit schon möglich ist Seiten wie buffed.de Megaupload, Pirate Bay usw. vom Netz zu nehmen und die Betreiber vor Gericht zu ziehen. 
Problematisch ist ausserdem wenn man sich ACTA mal genauer ansieht wird an diesem Gesetz zum einen bemengelt es ist sehr schwammig. Was das bedeutet? Man weiß es nichtrein Theoretisch kann jedes Land das Gesetz so auslegen wie es für richtig gehalten wird und so etwas halte ich für sehr Problematisch. Auch den Punkt das das Gesetz nach dem Beschluss weiter ausgearbeitet werden soll. AUch sehr sehr gefährlich ein Vertrag der hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgearbeitet wird und bei dem man nicht absehen kann wo das ganze Enden wird.
Sehr problematisch halte ich aber jetzt schon das der Staat und damit der Bürger weiter entmachtet werden soll die Kontrolle was Legal und was Illegal ist soll an Private Firmen unsere Internet Provider abgegebn werden. Was einfach nicht in Ordnung ist die Polizei hier wird ja auch von Söldnerfirmen ersetzt zumindest nicht in Deuschtland. 
So jetzt hab ich grad nen Brainlag und meine weiter ARgumentation ist mir entfallen


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

Schöne Beiträge, sowohl vom TE als auch von dir tony. ^^

Allerdings muss ich Lakor zustimmen, so ganz ist wohl die Diskussionsgrundlage nicht gegeben.
Gut, man könnte über ACTA pro und kontra fabulieren....


----------



## orkman (13. Februar 2012)

er will wahrscheinlich unsere meinung dazu hoeren ... so wie wir ueber dieses thema denken und wie wir es "miterleben" ? ... Ich persoenlich bin zum teil froh dass es leute wie die von anonymous gibt da sie doch groesstenteils die meinung der bevoelkerung vertreten ... in politischen kreisen wird eh massiv lobby arbeit betrieben und die politiker sollten doch die meinung des volkes vertreten ... natuerlich verstehe ich dass jmd der ein spiel , einen film oder was weiss ich macht , was daran verdienen will ... aber man sehe sich nur die VIPS an die 20 Villen , 5 boote und 30 autos haben ... und dafuer nix tun ausser mal vllt nen drehbuch zu lernen und dann schaffen sie's noch net mal es ohne fehler aufzusagen ... es gibt genug menschen auf der welt denen es dreckig geht oder die viel mehr leisten und dennoch nicht die anerkennung bekommen die sie verdienen

niemand will acta haben , ausser die lobby's und die firmen ... und niemand kommt im moment ernsthaft zu schaden ... denn ernsthaft : nur weil die acta heraufbeschwoeren wird die inetkriminalitaet nicht zurueckgehen und es werden nicht mehr leute filme ins kino anschauen gehen , oder mehr alben kaufen oder was weiss ich ... denn wer will schon 8 euro eintritt fuer nen film von 2 stunden ausgeben , ohne essen und trinken... wenn man doch nen mmo abo fuer 12 euro im monat bekommt ...? und so ist es mit vielen dingen... und wenn man sich die teile net mehr aus dem netz holt , dann macht man einfach nen gruppenkauf von genug freunden (schule , uni , arbeit,..), und kopiert die datei dann und brennt sie ... dann kriegt man die neuesten dvd's auch fuer 50 cent ... was einen noch immer billiger wird als die dvd's fuer 10-20 euro im laden zu kaufen 

wenn sie acta herausbringen , und das werden sie wahrscheinlich , dann wird dadurch nur ein 3ter weltkrieg der diesmal im internet ausgetragen wird.

zu dem obengenannten mit den reichen und ihren jobs fiel mir doch dieses bild wieder ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (13. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut, man könnte über ACTA pro und kontra fabulieren....






orkman schrieb:


> er will wahrscheinlich unsere meinung dazu hoeren ... so wie wir ueber dieses thema denken und wie wir es "miterleben" ? ... Ich persoenlich bin zum teil froh dass es leute wie die von anonymous gibt da sie doch groesstenteils die meinung der bevoelkerung vertreten ... in politischen kreisen wird eh massiv lobby arbeit betrieben und die politiker sollten doch die meinung des volkes vertreten ...



Genau hier reichen eine hand voll Zeilen. 

Es gibt viele die Acta hassen, wenige die etwas tun. Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass es Leute gibt, die sich dagegen erheben, ich tu es für meinen Teil nicht. Wieso nicht? Gute Frage, sollte ich mir mal Gedanken machen.

Leider wird das hier sehr schnell auf eine politische Diskussion hinaus laufen, was mir ein ziemlicher Dorn im Auge ist.

Ich persönlich halte File Sharing für ein sehr brisantes Thema. Ich denke am ehesten kann man es mit dem Konsum von Gras vergleichen. Es ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. In Deutschland ist es so, dass es keinen so wirklich interessiert, solang es nicht übertrieben wird. Wirst du erwischt, hast du meist eine milde bis gar keine Strafe (falls du überhaupt erwischt wirst). Ich finde die Frage wie man das File Sharing stoppen kann, ist ziemlich ähnlich der Frage wie man das konsumieren von Gras stoppen kann. 
Nicht weil es die gleiche Lösung ist, nein, sondern weil es beide male fast unmöglich, sondern nur zu erschweren ist.

Ich will mich hier DEFINITIV NICHT für irgendetwas Illegales aussprechen, keines Falls, nur Frage ich mich teilweise, ob man nicht auch mal rechtslagen anpassen sollte, wenn es doch scheinbar offensichtlich nötig ist.

So stellt sich für mich nicht die Frage, ob Acta mir schadet, sondern ob es überhaupt jemandem etwas nützt, oder ob man auf anderem Wege mehr Nutzen hervorrufen würde. 

P.s.: Falls jemand auf meinem Gras Beispiel herrumreiten möchte, nur zu, es dient der Veranschaulichung und ist bei Weitem nicht wasserdicht (und muss es auch nicht sein).


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt auch zu wenig mit dem aus, was in ACTA wirklich drin steht oder was genau die Folgen sein könnten.
Theoretisch kann immer viel passieren. 

Aber lieber zuviel Gedanken machen, als zu wenig und hinterher dumm da stehen.

Vielleicht schreib ich später nochmal etwas ausführlicher dazu, wenn das Thema bestehen bleibt. ^^


----------



## Leolost (14. Februar 2012)

Ja gut ist vermutlich nicht wirklich nicht gut rausgekommen. Ich wollte darstellen wie ich die aktuelle situation sehe. Ausdrücken das ich die aktuell im Raum stehenden lösungs ansätze der überwachung nicht gut heisse. Die gründe habe ich wohl ausführlich genug geschildert. Aber ich natürlich auch keine perfekte Lösung habe.Es ist zwar eine typische Oppositions haltung. ( kritisieren aber keine lösung haben) aber so sieht es halt aus. Ich bezweifel auch das es die Perfekte lösung gibt, wäre einfahc nicht realistisch. 
Das ist keine tolle grundlage für eine diskussion, aber so sehe ich es halt, und ich meine das thema ist wichtig genug das darüber gesprochen wird. Schlimm genug das es bis jetzt öffentlich so gar nicht zur sprache kommt.
Und gerade gibt es halt wieder einen anlass darüber zu reden.
Der Textumfasst 26 Seiten, in Reinform. Wer will kann ja lesen. ACTA meine ich. Ich glaube fest daran das ich nicht alles auf anhieb verstehen werden was die konsequenzen des textes sein werden. Aber ihn selber mal gelesen zu haben hilft sicher. "Hey ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich habe den text sogar gelesen." Wird so oder so einige zeit brauchen ihn zu lesen. Ich weiss nicht ob es die endgültige Fassung ist. ich schätze eher nicht ist von Mai 2011. 

Nochmal es geht mir nicht um eine frage. Ich wollte hören was ihr so denkt. Wie die stimmung ist . Wie ihr die aktuelle situation seht.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Viele der Probleme gerade der Musikindustrie sind einfach hausgemacht. Man hat eine Entwicklung verpasst; sich weiter auf die eingefahrenen Strukturen verlassen und mußte damit letztendlich auf die Schnauze fallen.

Kurzer Blick zurück in meine Jugend (ja, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern; Schnauze!):

- Musikanlagen sowie eine zugehörige Plattensammlung waren eine Art "Statussymbol".
- Die Ausgabemöglichkeiten von Jugendlichen bzw. jungen Erwachsenen waren recht beschränkt; neben Party, Klamotten und Musik kaufen gab es nicht so viel;
- Musik wurde kopiert wie sonstwas: Kaum ein Jugendlicher hatte tatsächlich genügend Geld zur Verfügung, um sich mehr als ein Album oder Single pro Monat zu kaufen. Das Radio sowie dauernder Austausch untereinander ersetzten die Tauschbörsen;
- Computerspiele wurden in der damals sehr überschaubaren "Szene" getauscht wie sonstwas - und das ohne Internet.

Dennoch wurden natürlich in meiner "Generation" trotzdem noch kräftig Musik gekauft; gerade von Berufsanfängern, sobald sie das benötigte Kleingeld hatten. Das lag aber auch in kräftig herabgesetzten Preisen und natürlich in der digitalen Revolution der CD begründet: Plattensammler kauften sich alte Alben nochmals neu; die jungen Leute schwenkten kräftig auf das komfortablere, weniger anfällige Produkt um - und wie gesagt: Sonst gab es daneben wenig. Daß Rekordjahre wie zur Einführung der CD irgendwann nicht mehr zu erreichen sind, davon wollte man nix wissen - und von Preissenkungen der sauteuren CD ebenfalls nicht (zum Vergleich; noch in DM: Ein Album auf Platte kostete ca. 16,- DM; die CD das doppelte. Die Preise für LPs waren erst in den Vorjahren drastisch gesenkt worden, weil es spürbare Einbußen im Verkauf gab: Niemand war bereit, 28,- DM für eine Platte auszugeben, wie es für einige Interpreten verlangt wurde).

Mit Einführung von Handys, DVDs, Spiel-PCs, Konsolen, Mp3-Playern und natürlich dem I-Net änderte sich die Situation dramatisch: Man kann nicht im Monat zusätzlich zu der vorher üblichen Menge CDs auch noch Computerspiele, DVDs und irgendwelche Gadgets kaufen und gleichzeitig noch mehr Geld für Flatrates und Handykosten aufbringen - das Geld, das eh immer knapper wurde, kann sich da nur aufteilen! Der DVD- und BD-Markt hat seit VHS-Zeiten kräftig zugelegt; selbes gilt für den Computerspielebereich - nur setzt die MI hier offensichtlich steigende Medien-Konkurrenz und Kaufkraft zumindest nach außen hin überhaupt nicht in den Kontext; von allen anderen Dingen ganz abgesehen.

Die Musikanlage hat vor allen Dingen für Jugendliche immer weniger Bedeutung: Statt Hifi-Türmen tummeln sich Winz-Anlagen; statt der Menge an CDs bzw. Platten ist's die Größe der Festplattenbelegung, die für ein ähnliches "Status-Symbol" sorgt. Mit dem I-Net wurden die Leute daran gewöhnt, für Musik nix zu zahlen, zumal erst ein Branchenfremder wie Steve Jobs daherkommen mußte, um der völlig rückständigen Musikindustrie eine standardisierte Plattform geradezu aufzuzwingen - und das Jahre nach Napster!

Zugleich verlor die Musikindustrie ihr an Musikkaufen gewöhntes Publikum: Statt die mittlerweile älteren Kunden zu umwerben, entschied man sich, weiterhin voll auf die Jugend zu setzen. Das ältere Publikum ist eben auch komplizierter: Deren Hörgewohnheiten erweitern sich, so daß man eine ganze Bandbreite von Musik anbieten und bewerben müsste, während das "Bubblegum"-Zeug, das dank vorgegebenen Playlisten im Radio hoch und runter gespielt wird, einfacher zu vermarkten und an das "Kid" zu bringen ist - zumindest vermeintlich.

Dinge wie der "Loudness War" (der Tod der dynamischen Musik dank lausiger Abmischungen), kopiergeschützte Un-CDs, die gerade auf hochwertigen CD-Spielern keinen Mucks machten sowie die allgemeine "Kriminalisierung" des Kunden schreckten dann auch noch einen Teil der Leute ab, die sich gerne mal eine CD gekauft haben (man muß sich das vorstellen: Gerade die Leute, die bereit waren, hochwertiges Equipment und selbstverständlich auch das dazugehörige Futter in Form von CDs zu kaufen, konnten auf ihren "High End"-Geräten diese "CDs" nicht abspielen, weil diese Geräte peinlich genau auf die Einhaltung des "Red Book"-Standards bestanden. Noch besser kann man seine Klientel nicht verschrecken). 

Neue Konzepte müssen her - und es gibt sie bereits; werden nur völlig außer Acht gelassen: Die allseits beliebte GEMA versteht nicht, daß Youtube eine riesige Werbeplattform für Musik ist. Statt sich mit den Programmierern zusammenzusetzen und Vorschlagslisten mit ähnlich gearteter Musik zusammenzustellen, die der Hörer eingeblendet bekommt, sperren sie sich völlig aus - und damit gleich auch ihre unbekannteren Künstler, die somit von YT überhaupt nicht profitieren können. 
Es gibt eine Seite namens "pandora.com", die über 50 Millionen Mitglieder hat. Dort gibt man einen Titel ein, den man mag - und das Programm spielt in seinem Webradio Songs, die dem Benutzer gefallen könnten - natürlich mit direktem Link zum Einkauf bei iTunes und Amazon. Natürlich ist der Service für alle User ausserhalb der USA aus Lizenzgründen gesperrt - man könnte tatsächlich was verkaufen; eventuell sogar Altkunden zurückgewinnen!

Allgemein kann man jedoch sagen: Die Musik-Industrie ist nicht der Musik-Markt! Musik und Leute, die von Musik lebten, gab es lange vor der MI und wird es immer geben - und wenn die MI nicht lernt, dann soll sie eben sterben. Es gibt genügend Indies, die mit Freude in die Bresche springen - und diese ganzen zusammengeklonten "Möchtegernstars" und Marionetten vermisst doch eh kein Mensch, oder? 

Nur mal so: Wer heute nicht mindestens 100.000 Platten verkauft, den kickt die MI erbarmungslos 'raus (bei kleinen Erfolgen wie etwa 60.000 Exemplare freuen sich dann die Indies und nicht selten die Künster: Sie bekommen besseren Support; verspüren nicht diesen Druck - und verdienen sogar noch besser). 
Die Zeiten, als man noch an Talent und Entwicklung glaubte, sind lange vorbei. Allerdings: Ein Bruce Springsteen verkaufte von den ersten beiden Alben kaum jeweils 60.000 Exemplare, bis er zum Superstar und Geldregner für sein Label wurde. Ein Jahrhundert-Künstler wie Bob Dylan würde gar nicht mehr erst entdeckt!

Was den Filmbereich betrifft, verweise ich gerne auf die ungeliebte Studie der GVU, die man über die Nutzer eines erst letzten Jahres gesperrten Portals anfertigen lies: Die illegalen Streamzuseher gaben im Durchschnitt mehr Geld für Kino und entsprechende Medien aus als der sonstige Bürger. 

Man kann das Rad nicht zurückdrehen: Selbst in der Prä-Internet-Zeit wurde alles kopiert, was digital zu greifen war. Es bestand nie eine Not nach den neuesten C64-, Amiga- und PC-Games. Was damals ohne Probleme per Diskette und Tape ging, ist auch heute ohne Probleme dank USB-Sticks und 2-TB-Festplatten wieder möglich - ganz ohne Internet. Nur: Dann hat die Industrie jegliche noch so indirekte Kontrolle sowie Werbemöglichkeit absolut verloren!


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> - Musikanlagen sowie eine zugehörige Plattensammlung waren eine Art "Statussymbol".



Ich behaupte einfach mal, der Besitz irgendwelcher Sammlungen von CDs, DVDs, was auch immer für Datenträgern, ist auch heute noch eine Art Statussymbol.
Genau wie ein dickes Auto oder Markenklamotten mit bekannten Emblemen drauf.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss garnicht wo genau das Problem liegt, Künstler wollen mit ihren Werken nun einmal Geld verdienen... ist doch okay und vollkommen verständlich. Ob mit oder ohne ACTA, es ist auch weiterhin über das Internet beziehbar - nur eben nicht mehr auf irgendeiner zwielichten Plattform und der Künstler haben nach ACTA dann auch etwas davon.

Wo mich ACTA in meiner Privatsphäre einschränken soll ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Wenn ich stundenlang auf Seiten verweile die illegal Musik, Filme, Bücher, Bilder, Reportagen, Software, Studien etc.pp. bereit stellen - ja, dann würde ich sicherlich ein Objekt der Begierde darstellen und könnte wohl mit einer völlig berechtigten Netzsperre oder gar weiterführenden Maßnahmen rechnen - aber so? Hm.

Den Kampf gegen Produktpiraterie kann ich nur unterstützen, weil es einfach Unrecht ist und ich keine andere Möglichkeit sehe dem Einhalt zu gebieten.


----------



## Saty (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht wo genau das Problem liegt, Künstler wollen mit ihren Werken nun einmal Geld verdienen... ist doch okay und vollkommen verständlich. Ob mit oder ohne ACTA, es ist auch weiterhin über das Internet beziehbar - nur eben nicht mehr auf irgendeiner zwielichten Plattform und der Künstler haben nach ACTA dann auch etwas davon.



Eben nicht, Künstler haben nichts davon.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LEhf7pP3Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jW8Ds0QtRBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Saty schrieb:


> Eben nicht, Künstler nichts davon.


 

Mal angenommen ich schriebe Bücher und hätte mit meinem Verlag einen Vertrag das ich pro vertriebenes Buch einen bestimmten Betrag bekäme. Nun bekäme ich ziemlich genau NICHTS wenn meine Werke, wie bisher, einfach so im Internet zu finden wären. Eine rechtliche Maßnahme gibt es momentan nicht - sprich, ich kann gegen niemanden Schadenersatzanspruch geltend machen, mit ACTA schon - und wenn es nur gegen den Provider ist der diesen Vertrieb zulässt. 

EDIT: Mir sind die Videos bekannt.


----------



## Saty (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, beim editieren ist mir ein Wort weggerutscht


----------



## Saty (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich schriebe Bücher und hätte mit meinem Verlag einen Vertrag das ich pro vertriebenes Buch einen bestimmten Betrag bekäme. Nun bekäme ich ziemlich genau NICHTS wenn meine Werke, wie bisher, einfach so im Internet zu finden wären. Eine rechtliche Maßnahme gibt es momentan nicht - sprich, ich kann gegen niemanden Schadenersatzanspruch geltend machen, mit ACTA schon - und wenn es nur gegen den Provider ist der diesen Vertrieb zulässt.
> 
> EDIT: Mir sind die Videos bekannt.



Es gibt aber halt viele, die ihre Urheberrechtsangelegenheiten verwalten lassen von speziellen Unternehmen. Diese klagen dann bei Betrug. 
Und diese sind auch dann diejenigen die das Geld einziehen. 

Als Künstler hast du nichts davon. Nur das dein Eigentum geschützt wurde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Februar 2012)

Acta löst das Problem durch die extrem schwammigen rechtlichen Formulierungen nicht. Es wird es eher verschärfen und noch mehr Rechtsunsicherheit hervorrufen. Die genauen Vertragsinhalte sind ja auch gar nicht öffentlich. Darüber soll das Parlament abstimmen? Verfassungswidrig, was das Bundesverfassungsgericht 100% bestätigen wird.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Saty schrieb:


> Es gibt aber halt viele, die ihre Urheberrechtsangelegenheiten verwalten lassen von speziellen Unternehmen. Diese klagen dann bei Betrug und diese sind auch dann diejenigen die das Geld einziehen. Als Künstler hast du nichts davon.


Na aber sicher! Man hat mit seinem Verlag einen Vertrag oder aber hat die Rechte vorher komplett abgetreten und dafür ein entsprechend hohen Wert erhalten - beides ändert aber nichts daran, dass du als Künstler etwas davon hast. Durch wen vertreten (Verlag, Publisher, Label etc.) spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Acta löst das Problem durch die extrem schwammigen rechtlichen Formulierungen nicht. Es wird es eher verschärfen und noch mehr Rechtsunsicherheit hervorrufen. Die genauen Vertragsinhalte sind ja auch gar nicht öffentlich. Darüber soll das Parlament abstimmen? Verfassungswidrig, was das Bundesverfassungsgericht 100% bestätigen wird.


Genau das ist eines der Probleme die es zu lösen gilt, der mMn durchaus positive Ansatz ist aber da.


----------



## Meriane (14. Februar 2012)

Saty schrieb:


> Es gibt aber halt viele, die ihre Urheberrechtsangelegenheiten verwalten lassen von speziellen Unternehmen. Diese klagen dann bei Betrug.
> Und diese sind auch dann diejenigen die das Geld einziehen.
> 
> Als Künstler hast du nichts davon.



Es geht wohl eher darum, dass die Raubkopierer eine Strafe dafür erhalten.
Wenn du weisst das du bestraft wirst, wirst du nicht mehr raubkopieren und die Sachen kaufen. Also haben die Künstler doch was davon.
Wenn ich jemanden umbringe, werde ich dafür auch bestraft. Das Opfer hat davon aber nichts. Warum sollten wir also Mörder bestrafen?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Februar 2012)

Saty schrieb:


> Eben nicht, Künstler haben nichts davon.


Wobei man sagen sollte, dass man von Seiten Anonymous wohl kaum soetwas wie Objektivität zum Thema erwarten sollte. Das wäre ja, als wenn man einen Bauern nach seiner Meinung zum Methanaustoß seiner Rindviecher befragt und ob man die Rinder nicht lieber einschläfern lassen sollte um etwas für die Umwelt zu tun.


Ich finde es sollte etwas mehr Sachlichkeit beim Thema gewahrt werden, denn eines ist klar. Die aktuelle Debatte ist ziemlich panikgetrieben von Seiten der Internetgemeinde.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich schriebe Bücher und hätte mit meinem Verlag einen Vertrag das ich pro vertriebenes Buch einen bestimmten Betrag bekäme. Nun bekäme ich ziemlich genau NICHTS wenn meine Werke, wie bisher, einfach so im Internet zu finden wären. Eine rechtliche Maßnahme gibt es momentan nicht - sprich, ich kann gegen niemanden Schadenersatzanspruch geltend machen, mit ACTA schon - und wenn es nur gegen den Provider ist der diesen Vertrieb zulässt.
> 
> EDIT: Mir sind die Videos bekannt.



Ich kann deine Einwände sehr gut verstehen, auch bin jemand der versucht es möglichst viel zu kaufen und nicht Illegal im Internet runterzuladen, weil ich gerne unbekannte Künstler unterstütze aber ich hätte z.b. einige Künslter ohne Grooveshark Youtube oder ähnlichen nie kennengelernt. Abgsehen davon ist ein ACTA von der Grundidee das Urheberrecht zu schützen sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber so wie das Gesetz derzeit aussieht und was damit gemacht werden kann oder sehr wahrscheinlich gemacht wird, ist mehr als erschrekend bzw. gefährlich will jetzt hier nicht nochmal alles aufzählen was ich oben schon mal erwähnt habe. 
Weil wenn dann soll der Staat entscheiden was Illegal und was Legal ist und nicht eine gierige private Firma, auf die man als Bürger noch weniger Einfluss nehmen kann, als auf den Staat. Deswegen ich lasse nicht zu das die Kontrolle, des Internes an private Firmen abgeben wird die dann nach belieben oder mit dem Ziel des Profits unser Internet kontrollieren.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

das problem an acta ist das das gesetz von den abmahnabwälten mehr missbraucht wird als derzeit schaden durch kopien im internet steht.

dein avatar, deine signatur, du zitierst was ohne quellangabe, du teilst ein youtube video, du postest ein fun bild.

und schon haste dutzende abmahnung im briefkasten ohne das du was runtergeladen hast wenn acta kommt


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das problem an acta ist das das gesetz von den abmahnabwälten mehr missbraucht wird als derzeit schaden durch kopien im internet steht.
> 
> dein avatar, deine signatur, du zitierst was ohne quellangabe, du teilst ein youtube video, du postest ein fun bild.
> 
> und schon haste dutzende abmahnung im briefkasten ohne das du was runtergeladen hast wenn acta kommt


Also erst einmal geht der entstandene Schaden in die Milliarden Euro... ich finde, da kann man schon einmal drauf reagieren.

In wie fern sollte ich eine Abmahnung erhalten? Ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Weil ich etwas zitiere? Ich bitte dich - das ist doch genau der hysterische Quatsch der verbreitet wird.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte übrigens mal drauf hinweisen, dass ACTA nicht nur eine eventuelle Gefahr für die Informationsfreiheit im Internet ist, sondern durch ACTA auch Generika verboten werden. Und das ist es, was mir ganz, ganz sauer aufstößt.


Den Rest meiner Gedanken zu dem Thema schreib ich mal, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab, aber das musste ich fix mal einwerfen.


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2012)

Ja - leider wird bei solchen Themen immer viel zu viel Bloedsinn verbreitet. Da setzen ein paar Trolle diverse Halbwahrheiten in die Welt und schon huepft ein Rudel aufgebrachter Schaefchen los um diese als tiefere Wahrheit in die Welt zu tragen. Besonders putzig ist immer, wenn dann die gezielt polemisch inszenierten Videos als Begruendung oder gar Beweis angefuehrt werden.

Natuerlich gibt es viele Probleme mit ACTA - aber dass "etwas" wie ACTA kommen muss und wird sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Die Grundidee ist ja erstmal die Rechtslage/Strafverfolgung international zu vereinheitlichen - was auch durchaus sinnvoll ist. Dabei geht es zu einem grossen Teil auch um Produktpiraterie und nicht nur (wie es in vielen ACTA-Diskussionen den Anschein hat) um Raubkopien von Musik und Filmen im Internet.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - leider wird bei solchen Themen immer viel zu viel Bloedsinn verbreitet. Da setzen ein paar Trolle diverse Halbwahrheiten in die Welt und schon huepft ein Rudel aufgebrachter Schaefchen los um diese als tiefere Wahrheit in die Welt zu tragen. Besonders putzig ist immer, wenn dann die gezielt polemisch inszenierten Videos als Begruendung oder gar Beweis angefuehrt werden.
> 
> Natuerlich gibt es viele Probleme mit ACTA - aber dass "etwas" wie ACTA kommen muss und wird sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Die Grundidee ist ja erstmal die Rechtslage/Strafverfolgung international zu vereinheitlichen - was auch durchaus sinnvoll ist. Dabei geht es zu einem grossen Teil auch um Produktpiraterie und nicht nur (wie es in vielen ACTA-Diskussionen den Anschein hat) um Raubkopien von Musik und Filmen im Internet.



Etwas wie ACTA ja aber nicht ACTA. Begründung einfach meine vorherigen Posts lesen, keine lust hier bei jedem Poste das selbe zu schreiben als Antwort.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich möchte übrigens mal drauf hinweisen, dass ACTA nicht nur eine eventuelle Gefahr für die Informationsfreiheit im Internet ist, sondern durch ACTA auch Generika verboten werden. Und das ist es, was mir ganz, ganz sauer aufstößt.


Da hast du sowas von Recht! Leider ist das nicht der Kritikpunkt der den grössten Teil der Internetgemeinde beschäftigt... die Diskussionen sind aber, so weit ich es erfahren konnte, so weit fortgeschritten als das dieser Abschnitt keine Anwendung finden wird. 

Btw... ACTA schränkt die Informationsfreiheit in keinster Weise ein.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Btw... ACTA schränkt die Informationsfreiheit in keinster Weise ein.



Das ist aber auch nicht der Hauptkritik Punkt an ACTA natürlich werden Horroszeanieren herraufbeschworen und in einigen Bereichen übertrieben es gibt aber genug Punkte die gegen ACTA sprechen. 
Ich halte es für Sinnfrei weiter zu Disskutieren, wenn die Beführworter für ACTA sich nur das rauspicken was in ihrer Argumentation passt aber andere wichtige Punkte von anderen Disskusionsbeteiligten ausser acht gelassen werden. Nicht nur auf dich bezogen Potpotom.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Btw... ACTA schränkt die Informationsfreiheit in keinster Weise ein.



_Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten_!



Potpotom schrieb:


> In wie fern sollte ich eine Abmahnung erhalten? Ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Weil ich etwas zitiere? Ich bitte dich - das ist doch genau der hysterische Quatsch der verbreitet wird.



Das ist den abmahnanwälten egal

es haben 70 jährige senioren ohne internet und personen die schon 4 jahre tot sind briefe bekommen das sie angeblich was runtergeladen haben.


und die gesetzgebung ist eh total hirnlos - zum bsp

Michael Jackson töten = 4 Jahre Knast
Micheal Jackson 1 Song runterladen = 5 Jahre Knast und 50.000 $ Strafe


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich halte es für Sinnfrei weiter zu Disskutieren, wenn die Beführworter für ACTA sich nur das rauspicken was in ihrer Argumentation passt aber andere wichtige Punkte von anderen Disskusionsbeteiligten ausser acht gelassen werden.


Zum Glueck picken sich die ACTA-Gegner nicht nur das heraus, was ihrer Argumentation entgegen kommt! 

Erstmal ist ACTA nur ein Entwurf. Selbst wenn ein Staat diesen jetzt unterzeichnet, verpflichtet er sich erstmal nur, eine Ratifikation anzustreben. Was in der jetzigen Form wahrscheinlich in kaum einem Land ohne groessere Aenderungen erfolgreich sein duerfte - weshalb sich das Ganze sehr wahrscheinlich noch ueber zig Jahre und zig Versionen hinziehen wird. Ob das Ganze am Ende noch ACTA heisst oder nicht spielt dabei wohl kaum eine Rolle. Selbst wenn ACTA jetzt gekippt wuerde, so wuerde einfach die Arbeit an einem neuen aehnlichen Abkommen aufgenommen.


----------



## Minatrix (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also erst einmal geht der entstandene Schaden in die Milliarden Euro... ich finde, da kann man schon einmal drauf reagieren.
> 
> In wie fern sollte ich eine Abmahnung erhalten? Ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar. Weil ich etwas zitiere? Ich bitte dich - das ist doch genau der hysterische Quatsch der verbreitet wird.



Ja die Grundidee die hinter ACTA steht mag durchaus seine Berechtigung haben, aber das was ich sehe ist das jeder Internetnutzer mit ACTA als kriminell eingestuft wird.
Produktpiraterie ist schon verboten, dafür brauchts kein ACTA.

Zu den Milliarden Euro Verlust, ist das nicht eine Milchmädchenrechnung? Man geht doch in diesem Fall hin und nimmt die Zahl der illegal heruntergeladenen Produkte und rechnet so den Verlust aus, das aber ein großteil dieser illegal erworbenen Produkte NIEMALS gekauft worden wären, das wird nicht abgezogen, oder? Genausowenig wie die Zahl der gekauften Originale aufgewogen wird die ein Käufer niemals getätigt hätte wenn er nicht zufällig irgendwoher zb ein Album eines bestimmten Künstlers bekommen hätte.

Es ist so schon einfach genug ehrliche Menschen abzuzocken, ich hab nie auch nur ein einziges Lied irgendwo illegal heruntergeladen, trotzdem flatterte hier vor einem Jahr eine Abmahnung von Sony ins Haus, ich hätte angeblich ein Album eines ihrer Künstler für 10 Minuten bei irgendeiner Tauschbörse angeboten. Mein W-Lan Netz ist gesichert, trotzdem scheint irgendein Witzbold da was gedreht zu haben oder aber, die Damen und Herren der Anwaltskanzlei haben sich da was aus den Fingern gesogen, fakt ist ich musste 700€ berappen für etwas das ich nie getan habe. Hatte ich eine Chance dagegen anzugehen? Nein und warum? Weil in diesem Falle egal ist ob ich das gewesen bin, es geht lediglich darum ob es von meinem Anschluß aus geschehen ist, war es jemand anderes so hab ich nicht genug aufgepasst und hafte deswegen. -.- Das sind Gesetzeslücken die man schließen sollte, die Gerichte sind so überlastet das niemand mehr wirklich prüft ob eine Herausgabe der Daten durch den Provider auch verhältnismäßig ist, wäre es in diesem Fall, laut meinem Anwalt, nämlich nicht gewesen.

Warum ich also gegen ACTA bin? Weil ich nicht kriminell bin und nicht als solches betrachtet werden möchte nur weil ich einen Internetanschluß besitze!


----------



## sympathisant (14. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Grundidee ist ja erstmal die Rechtslage/Strafverfolgung international zu vereinheitlichen - was auch durchaus sinnvoll ist.



Einen Sinn seh ich überhaupt nicht so. Wieso muß die ganze Welt gesetzlich gleichgeschaltet werden?

Im Endeffekt haben sich in den verschiedenen Kulturen verschiedene Rechtssysteme herauskristallisiert. Das wir unseres ziemlich weit vorne sehen ist logisch.

Das die Amis teilweise anders ticken als wir kann man nicht bestreiten. Wieso sollen wir nun deren Rechtsverständnis übernehmen? Ne Begründung dafür hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

edit: in einer Demokratie sollte die Macht vom Volk ausgehen. Also sollte sich das Volk auch die Gesetzte geben und nicht die Lobby die am meisten Koffer rüberwachsen lässt. Und dass sowas wie Patente und Urheberrecht das Entstehen von Kunst und Technologie eher verhindern als unterstützen ist auch nicht wegzudiskutieren.


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2012)

Also zumindest mir faellt es schwer z.B. das Bereitstellen von Raubkopien auf Servern irgendeiner Suedseeinsel als Kultur-bedingte Entwicklung des Rechtssystems dieser Insel aufzufassen.

Dass Kunst und Techologie durch das Nichtvorhandensein von Patenten und Urheberrechten gefoerdert werden ist eine beliebte aber sehr verklaerte/romantische Vorstellung. Technologischer Fortschritt und auch Kunst sind nunmal leider nur dann aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn die dabei entstehenden Kosten auch gedeckt werden koennen.

Es wird auch immer so getan, als ob solch Abkommen nur den Firmen nutzt. Gerade bei Produktfaelschungen ist aber oft auch der Kunde betroffen (sofern er nicht gezielt das nachgemachte Produkt kauft) - schliesslich geht es hier nicht nur um nachgemachte Markenklamotten und aehnliches. Mittlerweile findet man nachgemachte Ersatzteile fuer Autos, gefaelschte ICs - selbst gefaelschte Lebensmittel gab es schon und viele andere Produkte mehr, wo ein gefaelschtes Produkt eine Gefahr fuer den Verbraucher darstellen kann.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2012)

Sowas sollte auch nie Sache irgendwelcher Unternehmen sein. Einzig der Staat sollte (wenn überhaupt) über solche Mittel verfügen...

Und um was zum Thema Legal/ Illegal zu sagen.

Ich denke das sich da auch nur schwer ein Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickeln lässt, wenn man praktisch schon direkt damit bombardiert wird. Wenn man Beispielsweise einen Filmtitel bei Google eingibt, einfach nur um mehr dazu zu erfahren und man teilweise als erstes Ergebnis schon eine Warez-Seite angezeigt bekommt macht es dem User nicht gerade einfacher sich nicht strafbar zu machen, weil es für viele bestimmt sehr verlockend ist


----------



## Akkara (14. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich möchte übrigens mal drauf hinweisen, dass ACTA nicht nur eine eventuelle Gefahr für die Informationsfreiheit im Internet ist, sondern durch ACTA auch Generika verboten werden. Und das ist es, was mir ganz, ganz sauer aufstößt.
> 
> 
> Den Rest meiner Gedanken zu dem Thema schreib ich mal, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab, aber das musste ich fix mal einwerfen.




Naja nur das durch die hochgejubelten Generika die Firmen die auch Forschung betreiben kein Geld mehr erhalten und nicht weiter Forschen können.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sowas sollte auch nie Sache irgendwelcher Unternehmen sein. Einzig der Staat sollte (wenn überhaupt) über solche Mittel verfügen...
> 
> Und um was zum Thema Legal/ Illegal zu sagen.
> 
> Ich denke das sich da auch nur schwer ein Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickeln lässt, wenn man praktisch schon direkt damit bombardiert wird. Wenn man Beispielsweise einen Filmtitel bei Google eingibt, einfach nur um mehr dazu zu erfahren und man teilweise als erstes Ergebnis schon eine Warez-Seite angezeigt bekommt macht es dem User nicht gerade einfacher sich nicht strafbar zu machen, weil es für viele bestimmt sehr verlockend ist


Ich bin auch immer froh wenn Staatsbedienstete für Ordnung sorgen, im Einkaufszentrum Taschendiebe ausfindig machen, auf dem Parkplatz am Flughafen nach den Autos schauen und ab und an am Haus gucken ob die Tür noch verschlossen ist. Da fühlt man sich gleich besser.



Hm, also so weit ich mich nicht täusche - ist es der Staat der etwaige Verstosse dann rechtlich zu beurteilen hat bzw. sind es staatliche Instanzen die die Sache privater Natur zu verhandeln haben.

***

Und ja, es tut mir leid für die offensichtliche Überspitzung.

***

Hm, gerade mal nach verschiedenen Filmen gegoggelt - also, ich kam da auf keine "Warez-Seite". Meist kam Wikipedia, Kritik-Foren, diverse Fanseiten, mehrere Kinos... also eigentlich das was man so erwarten könnte.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja das is jetzt auch nich die Regel, aber is schon öfter vorgekommen wollte ich damit sagen... ^^

Und ich meinte auch nicht, dass der Staat uns überwachen sollte, sondern so eine Überwachung einfach nicht in die Hände von "Jedermann" gelegt werden darf... Das eine soll das andere jetzt nicht rechtfertig bitte nich die Worte im Mund verdrehen


----------



## sympathisant (14. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dass Kunst und Techologie durch das Nichtvorhandensein von Patenten und Urheberrechten gefoerdert werden ist eine beliebte aber sehr verklaerte/romantische Vorstellung. Technologischer Fortschritt und auch Kunst sind nunmal leider nur dann aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn die dabei entstehenden Kosten auch gedeckt werden koennen.



schau dir doch mal an wer ein großteil der patente bzw. rechte an kunstwerken besitzt. das sind keine forscher oder künstler, sondern mitunter firmen, die damit handeln und geld scheffeln wollen.

anderes beispiel: samsung soll sein pad nicht verkaufen dürfen, weil apple n geschütztes geschmacksmuster anmeldet. egal was für technik da drin ist und wie genial das ding sein könnte, es darf nicht in den handel, weil es ähnlich aussieht. über die kosten des rechtsstreit will ich gar nicht reden. damit hätte man auch gut forschen können ... (aber es ist eben einfacher, jemanden zu verklagen)



> Es wird auch immer so getan, als ob solch Abkommen nur den Firmen nutzt. Gerade bei Produktfaelschungen ist aber oft auch der Kunde betroffen (sofern er nicht gezielt das nachgemachte Produkt kauft) - schliesslich geht es hier nicht nur um nachgemachte Markenklamotten und aehnliches. Mittlerweile findet man nachgemachte Ersatzteile fuer Autos, gefaelschte ICs - selbst gefaelschte Lebensmittel gab es schon und viele andere Produkte mehr, wo ein gefaelschtes Produkt eine Gefahr fuer den Verbraucher darstellen kann.



da ist doch aber jeder selber schuld. wenn ich n ipod haben will und in nem hinterhofladen von hongkong für den bruchteil des originalpreises kaufe, dann darf ich mich nicht aufregen, wenn da irgendwas nicht so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> I
> 
> ***
> 
> Hm, gerade mal nach verschiedenen Filmen gegoggelt - also, ich kam da auf keine "Warez-Seite". Meist kam Wikipedia, Kritik-Foren, diverse Fanseiten, mehrere Kinos... also eigentlich das was man so erwarten könnte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



google machts möglich ^^ 

und da es ja lovefilm und co gibt wo du online legal filme schauen kannst oder online videotheken wo du einen film runterlädst als digitale copy und der 24 gültig ist weiss man nicht ob es legal oder nicht legal ist 


und wegen produktpiraterie - den asiaten ist acta und co sowas von egal weil die nicht angreifbar sind - den chinesen/japaner hier auf messen passiert nichts ausser geldbussen und beschlagnahmung der ware - mehr haben die nicht zu erwarten weil die in china/japan nicht angreifbar sind und da hilft auch acta nicht.

acta und co soll nur den armen mann unterdrücken


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das is jetzt auch nich die Regel, aber is schon öfter vorgekommen wollte ich damit sagen... ^^
> 
> Und ich meinte auch nicht, dass der Staat uns überwachen sollte, sondern so eine Überwachung einfach nicht in die Hände von "Jedermann" gelegt werden darf... Das eine soll das andere jetzt nicht rechtfertig bitte nich die Worte im Mund verdrehen


 

Kam an was du sagen wolltest. Aber sind wir ehrlich... solche Dinge sind über den Provider am einfachsten zu kontrollieren, man müsste das irgendwie einschränken oder begrenzen können, das sehe ich ja nicht anders. 

Das man etwas tun muss sollte jedem von uns klar sein, es muss jetzt auch nicht über ACTA gehen - wegen mir auch andere Einrichtungen. Aber um ein paar Dinge wird man nicht drumrum kommen können - zum einen die Internationalität und zum anderen eine gewisse Kontrolle die höchstwahrscheinlich nur über den Provider zu ermöglichen ist.

Niemand will das irgendwer private Emails liest, die Beiträge in irgendwelchen Foren nachrecherchiert werden oder gar geheime Dinge wie Zahlungsverkehr und dergleichen nachverfolgt werden können, zum Glück wäre das auch mit ACTA nicht der Fall - auch wenn es nicht explizit ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Na dann drück mal Enter und dann kommste auch da auf keine Warez-Seite... aber mal davon ab, solche Seiten würde es dann sicherlich auch nicht mehr so einfach geben. 


Und na klar, das musste ja kommen... der arme Mann soll unterdrückt werden und die reichen immer reicher, natürlich.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

ich meinte allein die vorschläge die google mir bietet und dann da enter drücken darum gehts 


haben haben wir doch schon eine art acta ?



> _Infolge einer Beschwerde, die hinsichtlich des US Digital Millennium Copyright Act (amerikanisches Datenschutzgesetz) bei uns eingegangen ist, haben wir Ergebnis(se) aus dieser Seite entfernt. _


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na dann drück mal Enter und dann kommste auch da auf keine Warez-Seite... aber mal davon ab, solche Seiten würde es dann sicherlich auch nicht mehr so einfach geben.



Und das glaubst du Ernsthaft?


Denkst du auch Origin, Steam oder das Ubisoft Equivalent hätten dazu geführt, dass der Pirateriemarkt eingebrochen ist?




Anstatt mit allen erdenklichen ethischen, unethischen, moralischen und ebenso moralisch verwerflichen Mitteln zu versuchen den Status Quo beizubehalten sollte besser darin investiert werden die derzeitige Entwicklung zu analysieren und sich darauf anzupassen!
Millionen Jahre der Anpassung, der Entwicklung und wir versuchen jetzt mit nem Baseballschläger das zu erhalten was seit mind. 20 Jahren nicht mehr Uptodate ist?


Man sollte nicht vergessen das nicht es eben nicht nur eine biologische Evolution gibt sondern auch eine technologische gibt und es absolut und unweigerlich notwendig ist, dass jene die sich nicht der Umwelt anpassen schlichtweg aussterben müssen...

Ich will keineswegs Piraterie oder sonstige Kriminelle Handlungen beschönigen, verteidigen oder sonstwas... diese müssen bestraft werden!
Doch kann ich genausowenig etwas unterstützen, welches die natürliche Entwicklung der Umwelt mit reinster unüberlegter Gewalt versucht aufzuhalten...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

origin, steam, ubisoft launcher, battel.net nette grund idee aber das problem ist du kannst nur dort spielen wo du inet hast und das die spiele trotz endhandel nicht billiger wurden 

aber das ist anderes thema


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das glaubst du Ernsthaft?
> 
> 
> Denkst du auch Origin, Steam oder das Ubisoft Equivalent hätten dazu geführt, dass der Pirateriemarkt eingebrochen ist?


Diebstahl, Einbrüche und andere Kriminalität gibt es ja auch noch zu Hauf - da haben sich diese Trottel aber was dummes ausgedacht, mit diesem komischen Gesetzesmist da.

Ich frag nochmal, sieht hier IRGENDWER keine Notwendigkeit regulierend ins Internet einzugreifen?


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Diebstahl, Einbrüche und andere Kriminalität gibt es ja auch noch zu Hauf - da haben sich diese Trottel aber was dummes ausgedacht, mit diesem komischen Gesetzesmist da.
> 
> Ich frag nochmal, sieht hier IRGENDWER keine Notwendigkeit regulierend ins Internet einzugreifen?



Doch ich sehe eine Notwendigkeit in bestimmten Bereichen im Internet einzugreifen, hier geht es aber um ACTA und ACTA ist so wie es derzeit ist und wie es vieleicht werden wird nich tragbar bzw. nich akzeptabel. Von daher werde ich weiter gegen ACTA kämpfen solange ich kann und Leute davon überzeugen das ACTA scheisse ist.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

regulierend wie in china potpotom ?

klar es muss schutz gegen manche sachen im internet geben zum schutz unserer kinder - aber acta bietet zuviele hintertürchen das es ausgenutzt wird siehe minatrix auf seite 2

wenn es dem internet nutzer auch rechte gibt und ihn nicht gleich verteufelt von vornherein und es klar definiert ist und es nicht firmen geben würde die unschuldige leute jagen könnte man drüber reden


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> regulierend wie in china potpotom ?


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

war nur ein bsp 

die in china haben stärkere zensur und verfolgung von internetinhalten als acta je sein kann aber trotzdem die weltweit grösste produktpiraterie - also bringt acta nichts ausser ärger im volk/welt


----------



## Minatrix (14. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dass Kunst und Techologie durch das Nichtvorhandensein von Patenten und Urheberrechten gefoerdert werden ist eine beliebte aber sehr verklaerte/romantische Vorstellung. Technologischer Fortschritt und auch Kunst sind nunmal leider nur dann aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn die dabei entstehenden Kosten auch gedeckt werden koennen.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, da technologischer Fortschritt nicht nur im Labor der riesen Firma XY stattfindet sondern häufig genug in Hinterhofgaragen  Und was die Künstler betrifft, die meisten Leben davon das sie bekannt sind/werden, komisch das sich schon so einige Künstler sowohl gegen ACTA als auch FÜR Creativ Commons ausgesprochen haben... Das sind allerdings vorwiegend die die bei Indi Labels sitzen und eben nicht bei den Großen... fällt da was auf?

Mit ACTA wäre jeder der sich das Logo seiner Lieblingsband an die Wand malt oder auf den Arm Tätowieren lässt ein Straftäter...  Wenn ich keine Videos mehr Teilen darf leidet der Künstler weil das seine Werbung ist, Mund zu Mund propaganda, da man heute globaler denken muss und ich meinen Kumpel aus Timbuktu nicht mal eben einladen kann sich bei mir ein paar CDs anzuhören, schick ich ihm einen Link! Und zack hat der Künstler einen neuen Fan der Merch und CDs kauft, der auf Konzerte geht und seine Begeisterung mit anderen teilt!




Ogil schrieb:


> Es wird auch immer so getan, als ob solch Abkommen nur den Firmen nutzt. Gerade bei Produktfaelschungen ist aber oft auch der Kunde betroffen (sofern er nicht gezielt das nachgemachte Produkt kauft) - schliesslich geht es hier nicht nur um nachgemachte Markenklamotten und aehnliches. Mittlerweile findet man nachgemachte Ersatzteile fuer Autos, gefaelschte ICs - selbst gefaelschte Lebensmittel gab es schon und viele andere Produkte mehr, wo ein gefaelschtes Produkt eine Gefahr fuer den Verbraucher darstellen kann.



Hab ich oben schon mal geschrieben, Piraterie ist verboten, jetzt schon, nicht nur in Deutschland! Es wird nicht einfacher durch ACTA die Verantwortlichen zu "bekommen" zumal du von Firmen redest, Autoersatzteile werden ja nicht im heimischen Wohnzimmer hergestellt^^


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war nur ein bsp
> 
> die in china haben stärkere zensur und verfolgung von internetinhalten als acta je sein kann aber trotzdem die weltweit grösste produktpiraterie - also bringt acta nichts ausser ärger im volk/welt


Was tut China nochmal gegen Produktpiraterie? Ist es nicht viel mehr so, dass die Zensur in China eher auf politische Themen und freie Meinungsbildung zurückgeht, in so fern also absolut garnichts mit ACTA gemein hat?

Aber wie schon gesagt... ACTA hat sicherlich Kritikpunkte und bedarf einer Überarbeitung. Sicherlich werden komplette Bereiche komplett entfallen - dennoch ist der Grundgedanke gut und nicht von Beginn an zu verteufeln. Diskussion ist gut, aber hysterische Horrorszenarien in etwaigen Videos oder Blogs schiessen nat. weiiiit über das Ziel hinaus.

Einen faden Beigeschmack wird jede Regelung mit sich bringen die eine gewisse Kontrolle erforderlich macht, das liegt schon in der Natur der Sache an sich.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> origin, steam, ubisoft launcher, battel.net nette grund idee aber das problem ist du kannst nur dort spielen wo du inet hast und das die spiele trotz endhandel nicht billiger wurden
> 
> aber das ist anderes thema



Naja diese ganzen Anbieter haben damit eigentlich nur den normalen Nutzer ein wenig ausgebremst, indem sie ihm z.B einen Online-Zwang auferlegt haben. Ein Schlag gegen die Piraterie ist damit nicht gelungen.

Titel die im original nur Online und nach einer Veriferzierung, nach dem erstellen eines Kontos, etc. spielbar sein sollen, lassen sich mit den entsprechenden Cracks ganz normal spielen wie vorher auch...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

potpotom ich meinte nur damit das ist ein bsp wohin acta und bringen könnte wenn ihn falschen händen

"mit grosser macht kommt grosse Verantwortung"

"wer überwacht die überwacher ?"


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich frag nochmal, sieht hier IRGENDWER keine Notwendigkeit regulierend ins Internet einzugreifen?



Ich sehe die Notwendigkeit nicht - ich sehe eine Notwendigkeit in der Anpassung der Vertriebswege! 

Die Kopiererei war wie von mir auf der ersten Seite erwähnt schon in Zeiten vor dem Internet nicht aufzuhalten - heute bekommt man die Büchse nicht mehr zu! Wer für Filme und Musik nicht bezahlen möchte, wird das auch weiterhin nicht tun - für jene, die durchaus bereit sind, dafür einen geringen Betrag zu zahlen, müssen neue Vertriebswege her!

Ein Produkt, für das kaum jemand viel Geld bezahlen will, hat eben nun mal keinen besonderen Wert - das ist überall in der freien Marktwirtschaft so. Da hilft nur vergünstigen, neue Vertriebswege finden, die Qualität verbessern, neue Bedürfnisse wecken - oder absterben.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Notwendigkeit nicht - ich sehe eine Notwendigkeit in der Anpassung der Vertriebswege!


Na dann schiess mal los... welche Vertriebswege die es bis dato nicht gibt wären dir denn da so Recht?



> Die Kopiererei war wie von mir auf der ersten Seite erwähnt schon in Zeiten vor dem Internet nicht aufzuhalten - heute bekommt man die Büchse nicht mehr zu! Wer für Filme und Musik nicht bezahlen möchte, wird das auch weiterhin nicht tun - für jene, die durchaus bereit sind, dafür einen geringen Betrag zu zahlen, müssen neue Vertriebswege her!
> 
> Ein Produkt, für das kaum jemand viel Geld bezahlen will, hat eben nun mal keinen besonderen Wert - das ist überall in der freien Marktwirtschaft so. Da hilft nur vergünstigen, neue Vertriebswege finden, die Qualität verbessern, neue Bedürfnisse wecken - oder absterben.


So lange es so einfache Möglichkeiten gibt wie Heute, illegal und meist kostenlos an etwas zu kommen, so lange wird es das auch geben. 

Reine Träumerei dies durch Vergünstigungen zu erreichen. 

Und so btw... in der freien Marktwirtschaft greifen Regulierungen nahezu überall. Im Internet eben nicht so wie sie sollten.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> "mit grosser macht kommt grosse Verantwortung"
> 
> "wer überwacht die überwacher ?"



Weise Worte!


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na dann schiess mal los... welche Vertriebswege die es bis dato nicht gibt wären dir denn da so Recht?



Z.B ein Onlineportal wo man sich aktuelle Filme vom Veröffentlichungstag an in DVD Qualität ansehen kann, für den Bruchteil eines Kinopreises.

Wie win3rmute es schon gesagt hat: Kein Mensch kauft sich solche Filme oder geht für teuer Geld ins Kino, wenn die Filme in DVD Qualität im Netz zu finden sind.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Na dann schiess mal los... welche Vertriebswege die es bis dato nicht gibt wären dir denn da so Recht?



Lies mal mein Posting auf der ersten Seite. Und diese Meldung: GVU-Studie.

Wenn schon illegale Portale offenbar werbewirksam sind, wie werden dann erst offizielle, günstige Portale ankommen?



> So lange es so einfache Möglichkeiten gibt wie Heute, illegal und meist kostenlos an etwas zu kommen, so lange wird es das auch geben.
> 
> Reine Träumerei dies durch Vergünstigungen zu erreichen.



Also ist eine Notwendigkeit der Einschreitung im I-Net auch Deiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben, weil eben auch schon vor dem I-Net alles, was digital war, wie blöde kopiert wurde?

Übrigens redet selbst die GVU von ca. 5 % der Deutschen, die sich illegal bedienen. Wegen einer solchen Minderheit ein dermaßen großer Aufriss? Sollte man hier nicht von Unverhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahmen reden, zumal der Fall Megaupload inklusive des freiwilligen Verschwindens der meisten Sharehosters im Nachbeben gezeigt hat, daß die derzeitigen Gesetze völlig ausreichend sind?

"Mehr als 20% der Deutschen haben im letzten Jahr Medieninhalte heruntergeladen– davon ein Viertel
illegal; damit gibt es 3,7 Mio. Menschen, welche Medieninhalte in großen Mengen von illegalen Quellen
herunterladen"
Quelle


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Reine Träumerei dies durch Vergünstigungen zu erreichen.



Steam Deals
Saturn&Media Markt 4,99 DVDs
3 blurays für soundsoviel euro aktionen
game of the year und software pyramide editionen wo es die spiele auch komplett gibt und nicht stückeweise dann

Regional Code 5 DVDs für russland & asien die gleich billig in den handel kommen und den selben inhalt wie unsere dvds haben

zum bsp hangover 2 dvd hat ein menü das sich nicht bewegt bissel hintergrund musik kapitel wahl undso da wollen die von uns hier damals 17 euro haben und dort wurde die selbe dvd gleich für umgerechnet 5 euro verkauft.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Z.B ein Onlineportal wo man sich aktuelle Filme vom Veröffentlichungstag an in DVD Qualität ansehen kann, für den Bruchteil eines Kinopreises.
> 
> Wie win3rmute es schon gesagt hat: Kein Mensch kauft sich solche Filme oder geht für teuer Geld ins Kino, wenn die Filme in DVD Qualität im Netz zu finden sind.


Also ich gehe sehr gerne ins Kino die sich dann wohl nicht mehr halten könnten. Aber es würde jetzt tatsächlich dafür sorgen das Raubkopiererei abnimmt?

Gut, die entsprechenden Firmen hätten natürlich weit weniger Gewinne (das wäre ja nichtmal das schlechteste) als vorher, tausende Kinos würden weltweit schliessen und sicherlich so einige hundert tausend (wenn das mal reicht) Arbeitsplätze wegfallen - aber hey, wir könnten Filme dann sofort gucken. 

Und danach sollten wir alle einen Volkswagen (oder irgendwas) zum Herstellungspreis bekommen, nicht weil das für die Firma VW (oder irgendwen) Sinn macht, sondern einfach weil wir das so wollen.

Also, so weit ich das überblicken kann... bekommt man am Erscheinungstermin die Möglichkeit die DVD auch im Internet zu kaufen. In wie weit das mit dem anschauen funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, habe das noch nie getan.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zum bsp hangover 2 dvd hat ein menü das sich nicht bewegt bissel hintergrund musik kapitel wahl undso da wollen die von uns hier damals 17 euro haben und dort wurde die selbe dvd gleich für umgerechnet 5 euro verkauft.



Jopp und nur als Info, ich hab mich mal erkundigt, was es bringt bei diversen DVD Ankauf-Firmen DVDs zu verkaufen (z.B. Hangover 2), da bekommst du unglaubliche 30 Cent (!) für.
Kein Wunder dass der Wert so gering ist, weil sich viele Leute entsprechende Seiten im Netz ergoogeln und die Filme dort anschauen können, in guter Qualität und für lau. (wenn auch nicht Blueray Qualität, aber die meisten Nutzer scheint das nicht zu stören ?!) Sonst würde es ja keiner machen.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also, so weit ich das überblicken kann... bekommt man am Erscheinungstermin die Möglichkeit die DVD auch im Internet zu kaufen. In wie weit das mit dem anschauen funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, habe das noch nie getan.



Hmm, hab noch nie von einem Film gehört, der an einem Donnerstag in die Kinos kam und am selben Tag gabs die DVD bei Amazon zu bestellen...




Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich gehe sehr gerne ins Kino die sich dann wohl nicht mehr halten könnten. Aber es würde jetzt tatsächlich dafür sorgen das Raubkopiererei abnimmt?



Naja aber vielleicht ist das Kino in seiner Faszination ja wirklich am aussterben?
Das Internet krempelt halt über die Jahre vieles um...


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, hab noch nie von einem Film gehört, der an einem Donnerstag in die Kinos kam und am selben Tag gabs die DVD bei Amazon zu bestellen...


Nein, weil das eben nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens ist? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Firmen vorschreiben wo und wie sie ihre Produkte auf den Markt bringen.

Werde mal meinen Bäcker anmaulen, der bringt seine Brötchen um 4Uhr immer in die Tankstellen und macht dafür erst um 6 Uhr auf - nahezu eine Frechheit! Aber Moment, vllt. schlag ich einfach mal die Scheibe ein und klaue die beiden Frühstücksbrötchen einfach... ist ja nicht meine Schuld das der so einen Vertriebsweg hat.


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Öhm joa kommt mal wieder runter ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ihr grad voll aneinander vorbeiredet. Ich weiß das Politische Disskusionen im Netz schwierig sind, deswegen kommt mal wieder runter und vieleicht wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Danke


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gut, die entsprechenden Firmen hätten natürlich weit weniger Gewinne (das wäre ja nichtmal das schlechteste) als vorher, tausende Kinos würden weltweit schliessen und sicherlich so einige hundert tausend (wenn das mal reicht) Arbeitsplätze wegfallen - aber hey, wir könnten Filme dann sofort gucken.



Warum sollten Kinos schließen müssen? Die haben gerade erst im ach so schlimmen Raubmordkopierer-Jahr 2011 wieder ihren Umsatz etwas erhöht - bei gleichbleibender Kundenanzahl!

Was über kurz oder lang zwangsläufig verschwinden wird, sind Videotheken - das ist so ziemlich unzweifelhaft und vor allen Dingen auch mit der immer weiteren Verbreitung ganz legaler Internet-Portale verbunden (siehe Netflixin den USA, die eine Flatrate anbieten).

Hypsch in diesem Zusammenhang auch dieser offizielle Reportdes Bundesverbandes der Musikindustrie: Die legalen Musikdownloads steigen von Jahr zu Jahr - in 2011 um fast 30 %! Das ist jedoch nicht der Musikindustrie zu verdanken, sondern letztlich den absolut branchenfremden Firmen wie iTunes und Amazon, die das einfach machten, was die MI seit Jahren nicht auf die Kette bekommen.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein, weil das eben nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens ist? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Firmen vorschreiben wo und wie sie ihre Produkte auf den Markt bringen.



Na ich dachte es ging um neue Vertriebswege...??
Natürlich ist das nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens, aber wenn die Filme keiner mehr kauft oder man der Piraterie entgegengehen will, wäre das mal eine neue Option.

Dass die Firma damit den großen Reibach macht, hab ich nie behauptet, das sollte aber auch klar sein. Es ging mir ja um eine neue Option beim Dialog "Firma-Kunde".


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na ich dachte es ging um neue Vertriebswege...??
> Natürlich ist das nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens, aber wenn die Filme keiner mehr kauft oder man der Piraterie entgegengehen will, wäre das mal eine neue Option.
> 
> Dass die Firma damit den großen Reibach macht, hab ich nie behauptet, das sollte aber auch klar sein. Es ging mir ja um eine neue Option beim Dialog "Firma-Kunde".


Ist ja klar Konov... aber der Sinn sollte bei "neuen" Vertriebswegen schon gegeben sein, sowohl für die Branche als auch für deren Kunden. 



			
				[url="http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/606587-win3ermute/"][color="#000000"]win3ermute[/color][/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten Kinos schließen müssen? Die haben gerade erst im ach so schlimmen Raubmordkopierer-Jahr 2011 wieder ihren Umsatz etwas erhöht - bei gleichbleibender Kundenanzahl!


Die Aussage bezog sich auf das Szenario, wenn Filme zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie der Kinostart legal und gut zugänglich wären.
:-)


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein, weil das eben nicht im Sinne des Unternehmens ist? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Firmen vorschreiben wo und wie sie ihre Produkte auf den Markt bringen.



Das macht der Markt selbst - der rationalisiert Firmen weg, wenn sie mit Neuerungen nicht Schritt halten können. Siehe die großen Versandhäuser, die nicht geschnallt haben, wohin der Wind weht (eben in Richtung Amazon und eBay).



> Werde mal meinen Bäcker anmaulen, der bringt seine Brötchen um 4Uhr immer in die Tankstellen und macht dafür erst um 6 Uhr auf - nahezu eine Frechheit! Aber Moment, vllt. schlag ich einfach mal die Scheibe ein und klaue die beiden Frühstücksbrötchen einfach... ist ja nicht meine Schuld das der so einen Vertriebsweg hat.



Wenn der Bäcker meint, er müsse erst um 9 aufmachen und sich über ausbleibenden Umsatz wundert, dann ist ihm nicht zu helfen. Firmen sind immer wieder gezwungen, sich an neue Entwicklungen anzupassen - wer allerdings Zeitpunkt und Möglichkeiten komplett verpennt (bzw. sich das wie im Falle iTunes quasi von aussen zeigen lassen muß), der darf sich über einen möglichen Konkurs (von dem die Unterhaltungsindustrie weit entfernt ist) nicht wundern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gut, die entsprechenden Firmen hätten natürlich weit weniger Gewinne (das wäre ja nichtmal das schlechteste) als vorher, tausende Kinos würden weltweit schliessen und sicherlich so einige hundert tausend (wenn das mal reicht) Arbeitsplätze wegfallen - aber hey, wir könnten Filme dann sofort gucken.


Die Entwicklung, die Evolution aufzuhalten, weil man sich nicht anpassen kann/will ist eindeutig der Falsche Weg...


Und was hat sich in den letzten Jahren bei den Kinos geändert, was es wirklich sichtlich verbessert hat?
NICHTS! Klar wir haben jetzt 3D in den Kinos... krieg ich aber locker so auch am PC...
Trotzallem wird es immer nur unverhältnismäßig teurer bei absolut NULL Mehrleistung oder auch nur den Hauch einer Anpassung an das Digitale Zeitalter!


Wenn die sich nicht ändern haben sie es schlichtweg nicht verdient weiter zu existieren und müssen aussterben um Platz und Raum für Neue Entwicklungen und neue, angepasste Inkarnationen zu schaffen!

Natürlich wäre das schade aber rein aus nostalgischen Gefühlen heraus dem Fortschritt die Tür zuzuhalten zu wollen ist schlichtweg reine Idiotie...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Firmen vorschreiben wo und wie sie ihre Produkte auf den Markt bringen.


ICH bin der Kunde, die haben sich an MIR zu orientieren und nicht andersherum...
ICH bin der Grund warum SIE existieren DÜRFEN! Wenn die mir zu sehr auf die Eier gehen, geh ich woanders hin und sie sterben (bildlich gesprochen)!

Es kann nicht sein, dass manche mittlerweile wirklich soweit sind und es vollkommen begrüßen, das man für sie entscheidet, wie sie Dinge, in welcher Form auch immer, zu welchem Preis auch immer kaufen dürfen.




Edit:


Ja es klingt etwas radikal und aufgewühlt, will allerdings niemanden auf den Schlipps treten oder anmaulen, ich will lediglich meinen Punkt klar und deutlich rüberbringen und ich entschuldige mich dafür falls sich jemand ernsthaft angegriffen gefühlt hat.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2012)

Davon war nicht die Rede, Potpotom, sondern lediglich von neuen Vertriebswegen anstelle der DVD. Wenn von "Filmen in DVD-Qualität" im Netz geredet wird, ist weder jetzt noch in Zukunft gemeint, dass das gleichzeitig mit dem Kinostart der Fall ist/sein wird. Es geht einfach darum, das Internet als Medium zu nutzen, auf legalem Weg, und nicht auf überteuerten und mittlerweile fast schon veralteten Medien zu bestehen. Ich will auf keinen Fall was gegen eine DVD sagen, ganz im Gegenteil, wenn ich nen Film mal bei Freunden oder so gesehen habe und der mir wirklich gut gefällt, mag ich auch die DVD haben - aber eben nicht für 15 Euro, wenn ich außer nem Trailer und ner englischen Sprachausgabe nix an Extras habe. Wenn dann so ein Angebot wie das von Netflix, was in den USA ja wirklich vernünftig zu sein scheint (genau beschäftigt hab ich mich damit aber noch nicht), auftaucht, überleg ich mir doch eher sowas.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Trotzallem wird es immer nur unverhältnismäßig teurer bei absolut NULL Mehrleistung oder auch nur den Hauch einer Anpassung an das Digitale Zeitalter!



Daß das digitale Zeitalter in manchen Kinos erst verspätet ankommt, hat durchaus seine Gründe - und diese werden durch die Filmindustrie bzw. deren Kontroll-Zwang verursacht:

Die alten Filmprojektoren laufen stabil, sind seit Jahrzehnten ausgereift und verhältnismäßig günstig. Bei den digitalen Projektoren sieht es anders aus: Sie sind nicht nur teuer (ca. 80.000 Euro pro Projektor), sondern unterliegen immer noch einer ständigen Weiter- und Neuentwicklung.
Will ein Kino da mithalten, dann wird es teuer - zu teuer für viele Betreiber. Die Filmindustrie wollte über Umwege die Kinobetreiber praktisch zu "Scheinselbständigen" machen, indem sie die Projektoren stellen, dafür jedoch statt der üblichen "Filmmiete" genaue Abrechnung pro Kinozuschauer forderten (dies sollte bis zu Sensoren in den Kinosesseln und jederzeitige Online-Kontrolle durch den Verleih sichergestellt werden). 

Im Endeffekt hätte das mehr Geld und Kontrolle für die Filmindustrie bedeutet (weit über 100 Mio. Euro wären durch die digitale Distribution eingespart worden) - die Arschkarte hätten die Kinobesitzer gezogen. Deswegen weigerten sich viele Kinos, digitale Projektoren überhaupt einzuführen.
[Quelle: Doku "Der langsame Tod der Filmrolle"]


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist ja klar Konov... aber der Sinn sollte bei "neuen" Vertriebswegen schon gegeben sein, sowohl für die Branche als auch für deren Kunden.



Klar, ich denke das wäre auch möglich... natürlich müsste man von Seiten der Firmen auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht immer nur die Profitgier vor sich her schieben.
Dass das Internet den Kinosälen vielleicht nicht den Rang abgelaufen aber zumindest ebenbürtig geworden ist, dürfte jedem Dorfbauern mit seinem Holzmodem aufgefallen sein. 

Wie meine Vorposter bereits schrieben: Wozu noch ins Kino gehen, wenn es keinerlei Anreize mehr gibt, ganz im Gegenteil, ja sogar völlig kostenlose Alternativen (wenn auch illegal) angeboten werden? Die Menschen sind da doch eher einfach gestrickt und nehmen sich das beste zu ihrem Vorteil.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Februar 2012)

Die Politik lebt es doch vor. Und die Menschen machen es nach.

"Ach, der Wulff, da hat er doch halt bissel was gespart, was solls?"

Tja, wer einen Film runterlädt, spart auch. Sogar weitaus weniger als Wulff.


----------



## Xidish (14. Februar 2012)

Viele viele emotionale Worte um ... um Nichts.
Schlafen hier so viele?
Acta ist doch bereits zu Akten gelegt - also vom Tisch. 

Viel Schlimmer wie Acta fand ich heute noch die gloreiche Idee,
das Volk in "Kinderlose" und "Kinder(reiche)" Familien einzustufen und dafür entsprechend Abgaben zu verlangen.
Gut, Frau Merkel hat es abgelehnt - aber alleine die Idde. 

Wie ist denn heute die Gesellschaft.
Unsere Regierung lässt 55 leicht "gewonnene Milliarden &#8364;uro unter den Tisch fallen - aber wir verschulden uns noch mehr, als letztes Jahr.
Die Regierung ist legaler Drogendealer und biegt, lügt sich die sachen hin, wie's grad passt.
Im &#8364; Parlament erscheint man Freitags mit gepackten Koffern, trägt sich für das Tagesgeld ein und verschwindet sofort in den WE Urlaub.

*Da regen wir uns über Urheberrechte und fehlverstandene Zensur auf?*
Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht gleich Meinungsfreiheit!
Es kommt meistens darauf an, wie was angegenagen wird.
Das ist auch bei Anonymus so.
Der Ursprungssinn war ok - nun ist es einfach nur noch kriminell und man sympathisiert per Maske mit 'nem Massenmörder (geplantes Attentat damals).

So, genug Politik, die momentan eh nur aufregt.


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Unverständliches zusammenhangloses Zeug



ACTA ist nicht vom Tisch sondern die Regierung hat jetzt sogar gesagt das sie ACTA weiterhin gut heißen und den Plan der durchsetzung von ACTA weiter folgen das heisst zumindest für mich bald wieder Demonstrieren gehen.

Zur Kino Disskusion ein Vorteil den mir kein runtergeladener Film bieten kann, ist die größe der Leinwand und der damit verbundene Sound bzw. allgemein das Feeling von Kino. Ich gehe gerne ins Kino, gehe halt net in die normalen Kinos wo nur die bekannten Filmen laufe sondern in mein spezielles Kino ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zur Kino Disskusion ein Vorteil den mir kein runtergeladener Film bieten kann, ist die größe der Leinwand und der damit verbundene Sound bzw. allgemein das Feeling von Kino. Ich gehe gerne ins Kino, gehe halt net in die normalen Kinos wo nur die bekannten Filmen laufe sondern in mein spezielles Kino ^^



Jop, geht mir genauso. Außerdem: Wenn ich einen Film wirklich sehen will, will ich ihn auch zum Kinostart sehen. Und das nicht in verkrüppelter Bild- und Tonqualität illegal auf meinem Rechner, sondern ordentlich, auf ner großen Leinwand, mit tollem Sound und ja, auch mit Popcorn und Leuten vor, hinter oder neben mir, die mit ihren Chips- und Popcorntüten rascheln. Denn das gehört für mich einfach zum Kino-"Feeling" dazu.


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jop, geht mir genauso. Außerdem: Wenn ich einen Film wirklich sehen will, will ich ihn auch zum Kinostart sehen. Und das nicht in verkrüppelter Bild- und Tonqualität illegal auf meinem Rechner, sondern ordentlich, auf ner großen Leinwand, mit tollem Sound und ja, auch mit Popcorn und Leuten vor, hinter oder neben mir, die mit ihren Chips- und Popcorntüten rascheln. Denn das gehört für mich einfach zum Kino-"Feeling" dazu.



Wobei ich genau das nicht so gerne mag, bin sehr froh das es indem Kino wo ich hingehe kein Popcorn gibt ^^

Hier nochmal ein sehr intressanter Bericht über ACTA
Juristen gegen ACTA


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

> Die von Filmen an der Kinokasse generierten Erträge werden durch eine
> illegale Verbreitung der Produktionen in Filesharing-Netzen faktisch
> kaum beeinflusst. Eine weitere wissenschaftliche Untersuchung zeigt,
> dass es sich bei den Klagen der Filmindustrie über angebliche hohe Verluste lediglich um Propaganda handelt.



http://winfuture.de/news,68130.html


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Moment mal... zu Beginn dieser Kino-Debatte ging es darum, was wäre wenn zeitgleich zum Kinostart der Film in BlueRay-Qualität zum online ansehen legal zur Verfügung stünde - sprich, ein neuer Vertriebsweg erschlossen wäre der höchstwahrscheinlich zum absterben eines alten beitragen könnte. 

Dass das Heute nicht der Fall ist... empfinde ich als sehr gut, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich liebe Kino.
<3


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Ooops... Verzeihung.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Moment mal... zu Beginn dieser Kino-Debatte ging es darum, was wäre wenn zeitgleich zum Kinostart der Film in BlueRay-Qualität zum online ansehen legal zur Verfügung stünde - sprich, ein neuer Vertriebsweg erschlossen wäre der höchstwahrscheinlich zum absterben eines alten beitragen könnte.



Nope. Lediglich Konov wollte einen gleichzeitigen Start - der Rest der Diskussion um neue Vertriebswege etc. war völlig unabhängig davon, wie jeder halbwegs aufmerksame Leser mitbekommen haben sollte...


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nope. Lediglich Konov wollte einen gleichzeitigen Start - der Rest der Diskussion um neue Vertriebswege etc. war völlig unabhängig davon, wie jeder halbwegs aufmerksame Leser mitbekommen haben sollte...


Öhm, nee... es ging um neue Vertriebswege und Konov war der einzige der relevant reagierte... von allen anderen kam eigentlich nur populistischer Mist der bei einigen gut ankommt. Wuhuu, der Evolution anpassen, genau.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Oh mein Gott die Beiträge in diesem Thread sind so göttlich, das ich zum ersten mal einen Beitrag positiv bewertet habe! (Du weisst schon, der grüne Plus-Knopf unten rechts im Beitrag)
Bin immer noch am durchlesen... kann nicht glauben, dass ich diesen "Thread" einfach übersehen habe.

Zum Thema ACTA
Ich habe hirzu einen netten Youtuber gefunden, der auch sehr schön aufklärt, was ACTA genau für uns bedeutet und welche Folgen es hat. Falls euch die schon geposteden Videos nicht gereicht haben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRwhvL4d8Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geht auf sein Channel und schaut euch auch die anderen Videos über ACTA an. Hab jezz nur sein erstes Video geposted. Er geht in anderen Videos noch etwas präziser darauf ein und antwortet auf häufig gestellte Fragen, um alle Fragezeichen aus dem Weg zu räumen.

Ich werde diesen Thread mit scharfem Auge verfolgen.  Ich freue mich, dass die Gamer-Szene sich das nicht bieten lässt und aktiv mitmischt (in Form von Gesprächen, Info-Austausch oder gar Proteste). 
Ich selber arbeite in einem Verein, die dafür sorgen, dass arbeitslose Menschen in der Region (heutzutage vorwiegen Jugendliche) wieder beschäftigt werden und gleichzeitig Bewerbungen schreiben können/ sich schulisch vorbereiten können. Das Haus fasst locker 80 Leute (um den Daumen) und ich bin der Erste, der in dieser Bude SOPA angesprochen hat. Niemand hier in der Schweiz hat vorher Kenntniss davon gehabt. Selbst jetzt wissen gerade meine Buddies im IT-Support, wie tiefgründig dieses Problem ist. Es wird Zeit, das ich hier eine regelrechte Aufklärungs-Aktion starte! Das kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich - der 19-Jährige Praktikant, der vor ein paar Monaten selber arbeitslos war - den Leuten erklären muss, wie ihnen das Fundament freier Informationsaustausches unter den Füssen weggezogen wird - *und* erklären muss, warum dies etwas schlechtes ist.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die sich tatsächlich damit auseinandersetzen  Eure Zeit sei wohl investiert.
Grüsse aus der Schweiz


-------
*Edit*: Hier noch ein bisschen Infos (falls es schon im Thread steht, naja, zweimal is besser als kein mal). *Kader Arif*, der Berichterstatter im Europäischem Parlament, ist von seinem Amt zurückgetreten, mit Folgenden Worten:
Klick mich hart!


----------



## Xidish (15. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Es wird Zeit, das ich hier eine regelrechte Aufklärungs-Aktion starte! Das kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich - der 19-Jährige Praktikant, der vor ein paar Monaten selber arbeitslos war - den Leuten erklären muss, wie ihnen das Fundament freier Informationsaustausches unter den Füssen weggezogen wird - *und* erklären muss, warum dies etwas schlechtes ist.


Lass es lieber bleiben!
Das, was Du da vorhast, ist Hetzpropaganda - dazu noch eine Lüge!
Ihr immer mit Eurer Rechtsverdrehung beim Thema "Zensur".
Es geht bei Acta hauptsächlich um den nicht gewollten entgeltlosen Datenaustausch - nicht um Informationsaustausch!
Mehr sag ich dazu auch nicht mehr.

Gut ich muss mich berichtigen.
Acta ist zwar in Deutschland erstmal vom Tisch - aber nicht ganz in Europa.
Wer weiß, was da noch so verhandelt wird und wie schon gesagt wurde, unter welchem neuen Begriff es wieder auftauchen wird,
fals es vom EU-Parlament abgeschmetter wird.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm, nee... es ging um neue Vertriebswege und Konov war der einzige der relevant reagierte... von allen anderen kam eigentlich nur populistischer Mist der bei einigen gut ankommt. Wuhuu, der Evolution anpassen, genau.



Du magst mir nun gerne aufzeigen, wo ich "populistischen Mist" geschrieben habe. Alle von mir geposteten Zahlen und Vergleiche etwa kommen aus der Industrie - nicht von den Gegnern. Alle diese Argumente; selbst der Hinweis auf das in den USA extrem erfolgreiche und legale neue Vertriebssystem "Netflix", wurden von Dir übrigens stillschweigend komplett ignoriert - deutliches Anzeichen für eine komplette Unwissenheit Deinerseits! 

Also, Belege für den "populistischen Mist" auf den Tisch; möglichst mit Gegenstudien etc. Wenn nicht, dann wieder ab in den Sandkasten und den Mund halten!


----------



## Potpotom (16. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du magst mir nun gerne aufzeigen, wo ich "populistischen Mist" geschrieben habe. Alle von mir geposteten Zahlen und Vergleiche etwa kommen aus der Industrie - nicht von den Gegnern. Alle diese Argumente; selbst der Hinweis auf das in den USA extrem erfolgreiche und legale neue Vertriebssystem "Netflix", wurden von Dir übrigens stillschweigend komplett ignoriert - deutliches Anzeichen für eine komplette Unwissenheit Deinerseits!
> 
> Also, Belege für den "populistischen Mist" auf den Tisch; möglichst mit Gegenstudien etc. Wenn nicht, dann wieder ab in den Sandkasten und den Mund halten!


Du hast keinen populistischen Mist gepostet... du hast reale Statistiken hervorgebracht wie der IST-Stand aussieht. Das ist vollkommen okay, richtig und war in der Sache an sich auch richtig gut und informativ.

Ich bezog mich lediglich auf die neue Vertriebsart die ich hier immernoch nicht entdecken kann - ausser jetzt von Konov und die durch den ein oder anderen bestätigt. Da bringen die Statistiken nur leider nicht sehr viel, weil dieser Vertriebsweg halt gewünscht unerschlossen ist.


Alles ist gut.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich lediglich auf die neue Vertriebsart die ich hier immernoch nicht entdecken kann - ausser jetzt von Konov und die durch den ein oder anderen bestätigt. Da bringen die Statistiken nur leider nicht sehr viel, weil dieser Vertriebsweg halt gewünscht unerschlossen ist.



Die alternativen Vertriebswege wurden doch bereits mit Beispielen genannt - wie etwa "Netflix" und "Pandora"; auch "Simfy" und "Spotify" sind hier zu nennen - nur scheitert das in Deutschland wieder mal an der GEMA. 

Amazon arbeitet derzeit an einer eBook-Flatrate. Auch das scheitert vorerst noch an der Unwilligkeit der Verlage und selbstverständlich der Buchhandlungen, obwohl Amazon in USA bereits mehr eBooks als gebundene Exemplare verkauft und damit aufzeigt, wohin der Hase in Zukunft laufen wird. Das ist es übrigens, was im ach so "populistischen Mist" von wegen "Evolution des Marktes" hier gesagt wurde: Wenn der Trend zum eBook geht, wird man das nicht mit Verweigerung rückgängig machen können. 

Die Bereitschaft des Kunden für diese Vertriebswege sind da - was fehlt, sind internationale Portale, die zu einem günstigen Preis das Angebot legal verfügbar machen! Wer außer einer Minderheit würde sich denn tatsächlich die Mühe machen, überhaupt noch nach Filmen/Musik/Büchern/Spielen zu googlen, wenn er für z. B. für 30 Euro im Monat ganz legal auf ein einziges Portal zugreifen könnte, das ihm nicht nur ein großes Angebot bietet, sondern sogar mit Vorschlägen aufgrund der Präferenzen weiterhilft?


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich bei dem neuen Vertriebsweg davon gesprochen habe, man könnte Filme in DVD Qualität anbieten. Und zwar direkt parallel zum Kinostart.
Nicht aber in Blueray Qualität, das wäre vielleicht (noch) zuviel des Guten.

Wer 3D sehen möchte, kann von mir aus auch ins Kino gehen. Sind halt nur Ideen. Man muss bei einem guten Film nicht jeden Pixel einzeln zählen können, hauptsache wäre, dass man die Option hätte für kleine Geldbeträge die Film zum Kinostart von zuhause aus anzuschauen am heimischen Monitor. Auflösung wählbar z.B., sowie diverse Tonspuren und Untertitel.

DAS wäre ein zukunftsorientierter Vertriebsweg. Und ich bin sicher, er fände jede Menge Andrang über kurz oder lang. Gleichzeitig würde er vielleicht das illegale Anschauen etwas unpopulärer machen.
Ich meine, wenn heute die Leute lieber zuhause den Film illegal anschauen, statt sich für völlig überteuerte Preise in stickige Säle zu setzen, dann muss man sich fragen warum das so ist und warum sogar die Illegalität dafür u.U. in Kauf genommen wird. Und es gibt ja Millionen Deutsche die das machen. Ich würde insofern schon einen Markt für neue Vertriebswege (online) sehen. 

Allerdings hat das alles nur noch wenig mit ACTA zutun.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

es ist atm eh ein witz das ebooks und taschenbücher/gebundene bücher das selbe kosten

ein ebook hat viel weniger in der produktion gekostet während beim normalen buch produktion, transport,lagerung usw noch hinzukommt.

dazu kommst das es jeder sein eigenes format nutzen tut beim ebook verkauf


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist atm eh ein witz das ebooks und taschenbücher/gebundene bücher das selbe kosten
> 
> ein ebook hat viel weniger in der produktion gekostet während beim normalen buch produktion, transport,lagerung usw noch hinzukommt.
> 
> dazu kommst das es jeder sein eigenes format nutzen tut beim ebook verkauf



Hängt damit zusammenhangen das Buchhändler alle Bücher für den gleichen Preis verkaufen müssen, zumindest solang diese noch Popülär sind.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Allerdings hat das alles nur noch wenig mit ACTA zutun.



Diese Dinge hängen unmittelbar mit solchen Entwürfen zur "Verbesserung des Urheberrechts" zusammen.

Davon ab sind die windigen Cams (wer zum Teufel außer ein paar Kindern, die glauben, sie müßten "alles aktuelle" kennen, um mithalten zu können, schaut sich sowas ernsthaft an?) von aktuellen Kinofilmen wohl das geringste Problem bei illegalen Downloads. Ob solche wackeligen und verpixelten Dinger überhaupt eine Gefahr für die Kinofilme darstellen, ist ja auch höchst zweifelhaft. 

Es ist ja auch gar nicht so, daß die Industrie vor einem absolut neuem Problem stünde. Das Fernsehen sei der Tod des Kinos, hieß es. Die Musik-Kassette ist das Aus für die Musik-Industrie, hieß es weiter. Sogar bei der Radioeinführung, dem Taschenbuch und dem Telefon jammerten Industrien und Monopolisten den Weltuntergang herbei. Das Internet ist nur eine neue Herausforderung - nur erst einmal wird gejammert, geklagt, Gesetzesschutz vor den bösen, neuen Entwicklungen gefordert, bis ein paar Leute vormachen, wie man das neue Medium nutzt und es in ein paar Jahren dermaßen in die Produktion und den Verkauf einbezogen ist, daß man gar nicht mehr weiß, wie man jemals was gegen das Zeuch haben konnte und sich gar nichts anderes mehr vorstellen kann.

Bis was neues kommt. Und dann wird gejammert, geklagt und...



tonygt schrieb:


> Hängt damit zusammenhangen das Buchhändler alle Bücher für den gleichen Preis verkaufen müssen, zumindest solang diese noch Popülär sind.



Das ist richtig - nur macht dieses Gesetz bezogen auf das eBook eben für den Kunden keinen Sinn, weil ihm unmittelbar aufgeht, daß so ein eBook weit weniger in der "Herstellung" kostet als ein Taschenbuch oder gar die gebundene Ausgabe.


----------



## Felbu (19. Februar 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Aufruf für die Demos am 25.02.2012 in Ganz Deutschland.Werdet selber aktiv und zeigt das ihr ACTA nicht möchtet.ACTA ist einfach schwammig und keiner weiß was erlaubt ist und was nun verboten ist. In der Teit von Wikipedia Youtube und Co. muss man auch über ein neues Urherberecht nachdenken.

Wichtig!
Es richtet sich nicht gegen das Urheberrecht, sondern wie damit umgegangen werden soll wenn ACTA so kommt wie es im Moment ist.

http://www.stopacta....nen-25-02-2012/


----------



## Felbu (19. Februar 2012)

Ganz vergessen.

Teilt den Link bitte. Es müssen so vile wie möglich wissen das es am 25.02.2012 neue Demos gibt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Februar 2012)

politik...


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> politik...



Die im Falle von ACTA sogar das Geschäft von "buffed" etwas angeht. Ich kann kaum glauben, daß ein Internet-Betrieb sich in dieser Sache "neutral" gibt, wenn man sich mögliche Beschränkungen ansieht.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die im Falle von ACTA sogar das Geschäft von "buffed" etwas angeht. Ich kann kaum glauben, daß ein Internet-Betrieb sich in dieser Sache "neutral" gibt, wenn man sich mögliche Beschränkungen ansieht.



Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich find das ein bisschen verdreht, vorallem da man hier wohl kaum einen Gegner finden wird -> Kein Streit.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Y_4nNUUUX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Finde es echt amüsant, wie die Gamer bei so was wie ACTA ihre Ärsche vom PC hochkriegen, aber bei ganz anderen, noch wichtigeren Dingen bleiben sie vor der Kiste.


----------



## tonygt (19. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Finde es echt amüsant, wie die Gamer bei so was wie ACTA ihre Ärsche vom PC hochkriegen, aber bei ganz anderen, noch wichtigeren Dingen bleiben sie vor der Kiste.



So ist das halt man sollte lieber froh sein das die Leute überhaupt demonstrieren gehen und ihren Unmut nicht nur durch das klicken auf Petitions Buttons zeigen. Wer weiß wer einmal demonstrieren war geht vieleicht auch wieder demonstrieren und dann vieleicht auch wenns um andere Themen geht.


----------

